# Date-Objekt aus Datums-String erstellen



## gast4321 (3. Nov 2006)

Ich habe einen Datums-String in folgendem Format: 
	
	
	
	





```
Mon Jul 31 21:24:06 CEST 2006
```
Mit diesem Pattern versuche ich ihn zu formatieren in ein Date-Objekt: 
	
	
	
	





```
EEE MMM d HH:mm:ss CEST yyyy
```
Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich ihm automatisch CEST beibringen kann, denn ich befürchte dass sich das irgendwie ändern, stimmt das?

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (3. Nov 2006)

hmm,
die Formel für die Zeitzone ist zz, oder was meinst du?


----------



## Gast4321 (3. Nov 2006)

Ja sowas hab ich gesucht, doch es klappt leider noch nicht und ich weiß nicht warum:


```
import java.text.*;

public class Test {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			(new SimpleDateFormat("EEE MMM d HH:mm:ss zz yyyy")).parse("Mon Jul 31 21:24:06 CEST 2006");
		} catch(ParseException e) {
			System.err.println(e.toString());
		}
	}
}
```

Eigentlich hab ich doch nichts vergessen, oder?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Nov 2006)

dann mach einfach mal 

```
SimpleDateFormat d = new SimpleDateFormat("EEE MMM d HH:mm:ss zz yyyy");
		Calendar c = Calendar.getInstance();
		c.set(2006,6,31);
		Date dd = c.getTime();
		System.out.println(d.format(dd));
```
und schaue was der Formatter ausgibt,
ist doch ein simpler Trick m den Formatfehler zu finden,

wie man das lösen könnte weiß ich persönlich nicht,
außer durch Änderung des Eingabestrings


----------



## gast4321 (3. Nov 2006)

Vielen dank für den tipp! Anscheinend ist das Problem, dass er auf Deutsch eingestellt ist, aber mein String eine Englische formatierung der Tage hat. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gast4321 (3. Nov 2006)

hab's eben selbst rausgefunden:
s = new SimpleDateFormat("EEE MMM d HH:mm:ss zz yyyy", Locale.ENGLISH);

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (3. Nov 2006)

hmm, und ich dachte es wäre genau andersrum und habe nur Locale.GERMAN probiert


----------

